# FIFA 09 - My Review



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys,

feast your eyes on the latest Football game from EA Sports Known as  *FIFA 09* with the tagged caption for this year's game as "*Let's FIFA09*" !!!

*Cautionary Note to everyone *: This thread is JUST a review by me based on my experiences while playing this game (ofcourse online reviews and reviewers like gamepost, ign etc. have a different story to tell to the users) and I have got this game from "other sources" so please apart from discussing this, it would be better if you guys comment on the game. (I hope Im not sounding harsh guys, if yes, Im extremely sorry as I do not intend to hurt anyone) 

I do not intend to discuss any rivalry or negative feedback on the so called FIFA vs PES war. Also, I would like to ONLY discuss about the features, positives, negatives that this game has to offer.

I am not critisizing/comparing this game to any other Football sim/game other than the FIFA series. Everyone of us is a fan of one or the other type of Football game, be it the FIFA series or the PES series.

Please, everyone is allowed to share their views on "*THE BEAUTIFUL GAME--Football*" and FIFA09 is just one of the many best football titles available to date.

--- Ashu.. : )
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, so here I begin writing my review, first of all this is my *PC configuration* (yeah, yeah I do not have a BEAST of a machine, but I love my machine) on which I have played this game, FIFA 09.

*PROCERSSOR*: Intel Pentium IV, 2.00 Ghz
*GRAPHICS CARD*: 256 MB nVIDIA Ge Force 7600 GS (8x AGP) on 175.16 Forceware Drivers from nVIDIA
*RAM*: 1 GB DDR(400) Transcend RAM
*HDD*: 160 GB SATA Seagate HDD
*DISPLAY MONITOR*: Samsung 19" SyncMaster LCD running on a resolution of 1440 x 900 and 60Hz refresh rate.
*OS*: Windows XP SP3 (with Vista Transformation pack)
*HDD SPACE REQUIRED for FIFA09*: Approx 5.5 GB


I guess many of the users here have far better PC Configs than me, but still there are many with this similar type of config, *So YES! this game works smoothly* on Mid-High settings (this means some settings are set to high while others are set to medium) on the above configuration : )

Now, the first and foremost thing that games will notice is the smooth and streamlined interface of the game GUI, the resolution was automatically adjusted to 1280 x 720 as the game started with its "*EA SPORTS, It's in the game*" lingo with which many of us are familiar with.

Then comes the *in-game video*, well to me (personally) it felt abit choppy and grained out, but as i moved far away from my screen (say 3 ft.) the in-game video was really smooth to view at.

========================================================================​ 
This is the screenshot of the *STARTUP SCREEN* of FIFA09 (below):​ 
*img7.pictiger.com/4aa/17022306_th.jpg​ 
It has MY FAVOURITE color, RED (as* I love this color on my favourite team, ARSENAL and on many other things adoring this lively RED color as the FERRARI F1 team, the DUCATI Moto GP team, well yeah these are all my favs too..lol)* and i really loved it as it was really smooth on the eyes and also adjusted to the perfect resolution and brightness for perfect crispness. 

(I think) FIFA has taken this *concept of a WAVE kind of color theme running through the entire center of the screen for the background *(as seen in the GUI of PSP and PS3) and it really looks fantastic, even when I placed this pic as my desktop bg.

========================================================================
​ Then comes the main menu of FIFA09, its green in color and  (again it has this same) *WAVE kind of graphic running thru the center of the screen* with the graphic sketch of Wayne Rooney (yup, everyone can recognise him with his short height and a sort of bulky neck and head framework) in the center:

*img7.pictiger.com/3d1/17022309_th.jpg

=========================================================================

Now, quickly coming to the *GAME SETTINGS* menu, as you can see the resolution and every other parameters that you can set as per your liking but most importantly upon the POWER of your PC config, so if you have a better PC config (which I suppose you all must be having) than me, then you can set everything to High,

*img7.pictiger.com/8a3/17022310_th.jpg

*The important things (as experienced by me) during gameplay was*:


THere is NOT much of a difference when the *LEVEL OF DETAIL* is changed b/w MEDIUM and HIGH.
If you are on an LCD screen then any resolution lower than 1280 x 720 (say on 1024 x 768 ) will make the in-game play alot stretched out like a "*W I D E   S C R E E N*" which will also make the player animations *SHORT in height and the game will lack the DEPTH/HEIGHT* (when playing from a tele camera angle). but it will NOT BE a BAD/WORSE playing experience, still the game will run preety smoothly.
When the *3D GRASS option is TURNED ON*, this is where the *LATEST feature of FIFA09 comes into picture*, here while in-game and when the replays are being shown or the GK (goal keeper) is taking the goal kick, You will be able to notice the grass being displayed as a real grass, like the same thing when (in real life) player's boots get abit shadowed and digs deep into the grass cushioned ground along with the ball.
Even when this option (3d GRASS option) is turned OFF, the pitch will really look like a well laid and smooth criss-cross chequered patch and NOT as if the pitch has some BAD screenshots of FAKE grass cover or like GRAINS (of grass) when looked either from a close-up view or when playing using a TELE camera angle.
 =========================================================================

Now, comes the *CONTROLS* option in FIFA09 and yes there is a NEW and absolutely unbelieveable feature added in this time's FIFA which is the use of *MOUSE+KEYBOARD simultaneously* to play your matches, yup you all can jump in excitement especially those ppl like me who DO NOT hv the pleasure of playing with the JOYSTICK on the PC.

You can either use the same basic keyboard controls or the *keyboard+mouse option* to play. The keyboard controls also (this time around) has MANY added features which previously was ONLY seen in ANALOG CONTROLLED JOYSTICKS. Now you can really control the player and the actions using many keyboard keys. Have a look at the keyboard options and then the keyboard+mouse options



*KEYBOARD CONTROL OPTIONS*

*img7.pictiger.com/486/17022297_th.jpg




*KEYBOARD+MOUSE CONTROL OPTIONS*

*img7.pictiger.com/c3d/17022298_th.jpg

======================================================================

Now, comes the *MANAGER MODE* option. Here the options are identical (for creating your manager) whcih were available in FIFA 08, nothing new in this section, the same kind of faces to choose from when creating your manager, the same type of contract companies to choose from b4 starting your manager campaign, so nothing special to talk about here just have a look at the screen below.

*img7.pictiger.com/7fc/17022299_th.jpg

======================================================================

....Now comes the *in-game screenshots*....



This is the starting-of-the-match game screen (as I have used the TELE camera).
 *img7.pictiger.com/fc1/17022302_th.jpg



2. THe player animations look ALOT LOT crisp and have a shine  (glow) on their figures (body+kits) and also the player models are realistic, thank god FIFA didn't screw up the players models again...phew !!

*img7.pictiger.com/c10/17022311_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/50d/17022312_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/efb/17022304_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/fac/17022305_th.jpg

*img7.pictiger.com/160/17022300_th.jpg
=======================================================================


*One flaw that is STILL alive and carrying on (like a disease) from FIFA08* is the ability of players getting into the shooting zone of their team mates when he is just about to kick a shot into the back of the net, which the other team mate fails to judge and thinks that he is offering a pass and gets in the way, which is really frustrating but it does not happen everytime though.

Also, *the player likeliness and resemblance to their real life counterparts are really well crafted* and also *the players make mistakes* (say when the ball is passed onto them all of a sudden) and they fail to judge the power of the pass and miss the pass, Which actually is a *BOON to the opponent's players* because they will just capitalise on this missed pass and will go on to challenge the keeper for the goal.

This was my review and I think it will help alot of football crazy fans here at Digit to get to know the game a little better and NOT just rely on OFFICAL REVIEWS, coz according to me whenever i get a game for myself, I always 1st read the USERS REVIEWS. 

Hope you ALL guys liked my review, Im not a PRO at writing these stuff so hope u'll all manage to understand and forgive any points that I may have missed out unintentionally. 

All in all, this is a really better (not the best) improvement EA SPORTS has done in its new title. : )​
*If you guys want, I will add more screens for your viewing/description.*

=============================================
--------------------------------
=============================================

Cheers n e-peace....​ 
​


----------



## rocky_pratik (Oct 9, 2008)

I found Fifa 2008 much much smoother than Fifa 2009..

But when it comes to finishing and Graphics i think Fifa 2009 rocks man....Default controls are bit confusing for me since i am used to default controls of Fifa 2008.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 9, 2008)

well yaa i agree to it completely, also the fact is tat FIFA 08 had far lesser control options than FIFA 09 hence we ppl find 08 simpler than 09 .. 
----------
I hv changed the default controls in 09 to suit my needs as i hardly remember the keys on the keyboard..lol..


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 9, 2008)

Not bad at all, Very nice review!

PS: Arsenal, Ferrari and Ducati are my favourites too.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Not bad at all, Very nice review!


Thanx dude.. 



> PS: Arsenal, Ferrari and Ducati are my favourites too.


kya baat kar raha hain !!!  looks like i shud be adding u in my friend's list sooner than later..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> PS: *Arsenal*, Ferrari and Ducati are my favourites too.


 (heh heh. jus kidding )

I got this game today. Here are my views.

PROS

The physics have definitely improved, each player has his own distinct style of running. 

And sliding tackles are never the same. The outcome depends on a number of factors like the strengths of the players, the intensity of the tackle etc. And if the guy who gets tackled falls, he never does so the same way! It's in fact quite fun to charge at a player of the opposition and slide in on him and watch him fall.

The Adidas Live season- If you haven't heard of it, read about it on the net. It's an innovative feature by EA. I've never tried it though. (reason: my game is er... um.... *ahem*)

The player faces are realistic, and that's a good thing.

Mouse controls- This is really a good thing that EA've done. Now, with the mouse, we can choose exactly where the player must shoot or pass. This was a major annoyance with FIFA 08- we hit the pass or shoot button, expecting the player to aim where we want to, and then he places the ball somewhere else. With these mouse controls, we can shoot/pass right where we want to.

Finally!! Long range strikes can actually find the back of the net! In FIFA 08, no matter who the player is, long range strikes always miss. In this game, long range strikes can be converted to goals.

CONS

This thing is overhyped. The physics are good but nowhere close to PES (sorry, couldn't resist)

The player faces are realistic, but again, there are a few quirks here. Didier Drogba is damn black in the game. I know he's not a white but, he's not so black. Bloody EA!!

The coverage is supposed to be extensive, but it's not. I did a player search for Luka Modric (who wasn't there in FIFA 09), and I found him. I was pleased. Then I realised- they've included him only because he's now at Tottenham (a PL club). So to check if I was right, I did a search for Arshavin (one of the best performers of Euro 2009). He's not there. WTF!!!

Most of the game remains the same. For 3 years, they've been using the same manager faces in manager mode. The cut scenes are quite the same. Only the graphics have improved. The commentary is also pretty much the same. The same old blabber by the same old commentators. And the AI still hasn't improved. I was expecing a challenging AI, but it's nothing like what I wanted. This is my first day playing this game, and already, I'm playing at the Pro difficulty.

In the manager mode, EACH AND EVERY thing is the same. There's absolutely no difference between the manager mode of FIFA 08 and this one.

The skill moves- There are supposed to be great new skill moves, but these moves are impossible to perform on a PC without a X360 controller.

OVERALL
In this game, EA has focused mainly on improving the physics to compete with PES. But it seems they've failed at it. And they haven't paid attention to minute details like adding new manager faces in manager mode. I'm quite dissapointed with this game. I was expecting a lot more in this game, considering the amount of hype created by  it. This is the right game for those new to this genre, but others will look at something more realistic like PES 2009. I'm eagerly waiting for PES 2009.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> (heh heh. jus kidding )


lol.. is it bcoz ARSENAL is mentioned there?? lol.. 



> PROS
> 
> The physics have definitely improved, each player has his own distinct style of running.
> 
> The Adidas Live season- If you haven't heard of it, read about it on the net. It's an innovative feature by EA. I've never tried it though. (reason: my game is er... um.... *ahem*)


yea yea, its PES 

Still, i wanted u to giv a good thinking abt my review (of this game) also yaar. 



> The player faces are realistic, and that's a good thing.
> 
> Mouse controls- This is really a good thing that EA've done. Now, with the mouse, we can choose exactly where the player must shoot or pass. This was a major annoyance with FIFA 08- we hit the pass or shoot button, expecting the player to aim where we want to, and then he places the ball somewhere else. With these mouse controls, we can shoot/pass right where we want to.



yaa, this is the thing i wanna try out later wen i play..



> CONS
> 
> This thing is overhyped. The physics are good but nowhere close to PES (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> The player faces are realistic, but again, there are a few quirks here. Didier Drogba is damn black in the game. I know he's not a white but, he's not so black. Bloody EA!!


lol... yeah i knw u a chelsea fav  (no hard feelings), so u wud hv examined every1 top to toe (in paused or replay mode)



> The coverage is supposed to be extensive, but it's not. I did a player search for Luka Modric (who wasn't there in FIFA 09), and I found him. I was pleased. Then I realised- they've included him only because he's now at Tottenham (a PL club). So to check if I was right, I did a search for Arshavin (one of the best performers of Euro 2009). He's not there. WTF!!!


Yaa, EA only includes players and also i must add, WELL MODDELED players only wen they are in BPL.. this sucks.. 



> Most of the game remains the same. For 3 years, they've been using the same manager faces in manager mode. The cut scenes are quite the same. Only the graphics have improved. The commentary is also pretty much the same. The same old blabber by the same old commentators. And the AI still hasn't improved. I was expecing a challenging AI, but it's nothing like what I wanted. This is my first day playing this game, and already, I'm playing at the Pro difficulty.
> 
> In the manager mode, EACH AND EVERY thing is the same. There's absolutely no difference between the manager mode of FIFA 08 and this one.


Yup agree... the manager mode is nothing new to be talked about.. 

But, i dont want u to post so negatively for this game  (jus kidding)...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2008)

Unfortunately this game seems to be a stripped down version of the next gen version.Ill still give it a try but won't be buying it.
The next gen FIFA 09 beats PES hands down but why can't we have the same version on PC.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

@ashu- I'm referring to your review- Yes the graphics are realistic but I can't enjoy all of that eye candy at full detail bcoz of my 6600GT. And yes, the players do make mistakes, but this used to happen in FIFA 08 as well, and though this is realistic, it can get very annoying sometimes. All the rest of your review is good and I appreciate all of your points.

And BTW, I played a bit with the mouse, and it's horrible. Controlling the player with the mouse sucks. It's not comfortable at all. I'm sticking to the keyboard.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

thank u buddy for the comments.. 
---------

well yaa i agree to u totally abt the fuzzy controly, its a total letdown yaar.. tats wat i mentioned here too (in my review) ---> 


> *One flaw that is STILL alive and carrying on (like a disease) from FIFA08* is the ability of players getting into the shooting zone of their team mates when he is just about to kick a shot into the back of the net, which the other team mate fails to judge and thinks that he is offering a pass and gets in the way, which is really frustrating but it does not happen everytime though.



I knw u and many of us hv faced this annoying situation wen its 90.00 mins +stoppage time and u a goal down against ur opponent and this error happens in the game.. 
---------------


Cheersn e-peace...


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey this sounds interesting, havent tried the 09, but sound and graphics I guess have improved greatly over 08. Although have heard "playability" hasnt greatly evolved. What do you guys think. Is upgrade worth the money?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

^^

If u jus wanna stick to FIFA series thern yes do play the game.. 

the review along with the screenshots might hv given u some idea ..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 11, 2008)

Gone through the review. Nice and concise. Downloaded the screenies. 

I aint much of a gamer. I could never actually create alotta intrest within me for games though I do play FIFA/PES occasionally. 
EA does seem to work out some of the shortcomings with this one; but PES has taken substantial share of market(not more than FIFA though) due to great gameplay.
We will have to wait and watch. This ultimately is a FIFA vs. PES thing as most will have to choose 1 out of 2. 

I was much disappointed when the OP mentioned that the game is overhyped. The thought was infact lurking in my mind but I always had a soft corner for FIFA even though I played PES this year. 
I really want to choose FIFA this time(though I dont think my PC will run it)...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess I'll stick to 08 for a while
I'm extensively using manager mode, not seeing improvements there is a letdown. 
@beta testing
are Pavlyuchenko,Srna there?
I'm playing at world class (just 2 challenges away from unlocking legendary )
And yeah
Nice review ashu888ashu888 
There was a slight glitch with hair of the players in 08, where Deco, Carvalho or even Tevez for that matter would look like having long hair while playing the game, but replays show that their hairs have their regular styles. Is this fixed?
Also, in the transfer window, Tevez and Shneider (of Germany) would have bandages all across their faces 
Is this also fixed?
Just curious


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Gone through the review. Nice and concise. Downloaded the screenies.
> 
> I aint much of a gamer. I could never actually create alotta intrest within me for games though I do play FIFA/PES occasionally.
> EA does seem to work out some of the shortcomings with this one; but PES has taken substantial share of market(not more than FIFA though) due to great gameplay.
> ...


Well, thanx tat u liked the review.. 
firstly, well yaa i also agree tat im a bit biased wen it comes to FIFA  but yes, PES is also a gr8 gr8 title..

well, who knows, i MAY even write a review for PES 09  (wen i play it) so then i wont be called a biased reviewer..lol..

wats ur PC config ? I hope u hv seen my PC config in the review and i dont think ur PC will be as poor in config as me yaar...come on !!!


thewisecrab said:


> I guess I'll stick to 08 for a while
> I'm extensively using manager mode, not seeing improvements there is a letdown.
> 
> And yeah
> ...


yup, me too sticking to FIFA08 till now, finished 5 seasons as a manager with Arsenal 

yaa, there has NOT been much improvement in manager mode, tats the big drawback.. 

well, abt the hiar styles and bandages  I hv not checked, will check it out and post my results 
--------------------------
thanx u liked the review.. 
---------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

===================


to *thewisecrab* :

Well here is *Tevez* for u  (without any bandages either in the transfer window pic or in actual gameplay)

*img7.pictiger.com/3b6/17044518_th.jpg

also, *Schneider (Midfielder)* is w'out the bandage too 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2008)

Just got the game and tried my hands on Be a Pro mode which is better than fifa 08,at last we have got the 3rd person camera angle.

Here is a screen
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/8625/71801915qr1.th.jpg*img84.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

^^

thnax for the screenie 

well yaa u are rite, this time around the BE A PRO mode also has the other camera angles apart from the lonesome BE-A-PRO camera angle wich was really confusing as it was tilted to an absurd angle..

this time around i will aslo try the BE-A-PRO mode.. 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

@Arsenal_Gunners- LOL You're a great fan of Eboue aren't you??

I'm getting PES 2009 either through a friend or through *ahem*. (whichever happens faster). And I'm also an unbiased reviewer. You may think that my review is slightly negative with FIFA 09, but I was seriously disappointed because of the hype EA created and because a good game like PES isn't getting too much love from the media.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice review! Check out mine as well!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 12, 2008)

^^
Just checked it out. 'twas nice 
However, Drogba and Lampard look horrible in the screenies


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

oyr wise !!! yaar maine tere liye screenie (tevez) put kiya and no comment from u ??    :heart broken:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Just checked it out. 'twas nice
> However, Drogba and Lampard look horrible in the screenies


Thanks!! But this is the best Drogba ever made by EA!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

lol...  i agree, the prev one was more horrible..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Read your review, nice...
The fact that this game lags on high end systems and runs fine on mid- low range PCs (like mine) amuses me a lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree there is not much novelty in the team game mode but I am loving Be a Pro mode  Going to start a season with Eboue today


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

^^lol. I started a new BAP season  with my own created character.

@thewisecrab- Pavlyuchenko is there (because he's with Totts, I guess), but Srna isn't there.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 12, 2008)

beta testing said:
			
		

> The fact that this game lags on high end systems and runs fine on mid- low range PCs (like mine) amuses me a lot.


Yipee.   I'll rummage through the garbage for Pentium2 32MB Ram. 

It should run at lowest in my pc as well? FIFA games have always been pretty scalable and run on very low hardware as well.
- Intel Celeron D 2.26 GHz
- 1 GB RAM
- Nvidia FX 5200 128 MB 8x AGP
- Samsung Syncmaster 920NW @ 1440x900 60Hz.

Will do even if it runs @ 1024x768 or ...  800x600 wil also do. 
I really have to get a good upgrade but prices over here are high and hardware available is not latest. So it pisses me off.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, it stutters(2008) on my P4 with 6200TC @ 800x600 too!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Did you edit those INI files? You'll get better frame rates with that.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Read your review, nice...
> The fact that this game lags on high end systems and runs fine on mid- low range PCs (like mine) amuses me a lot.



well yaa, i swear i also noticed this, but never said in my review thought tat i was the ONLY lucky ONE  on whose system it was running gr8 even though i hv jus a p4 2.00 ghz proccy.. lol..  



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I agree there is not much novelty in the team game mode but I am loving Be a Pro mode  Going to start a season with Eboue today


wat yaar.. koi aur arsenal player nahi mila kya ?? 
i wud start it with either fabregas or bendtner 



beta testing said:


> ^^lol. I started a new BAP season  with my own created character.
> 
> @thewisecrab- Pavlyuchenko is there (because he's with Totts, I guess), but Srna isn't there.


lol... *BA(A)P* season !! 

yup, EA only includes those finely polished player with looks and attributes who are available in EPL.. :sucks:
----------------
*To all guys, THANK you yaaron tat u liked my review (even though it was not at its level best)* 

btw u all can post pics of say Be a Pro season or any other in this thread as it will be really nice for me and others to see the pics.. 

----------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 13, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> btw u all can post pics of say Be a Pro season or any other in this thread as it will be really nice for me and others to see the pics.. .



Check out the 3-D grass... and don't miss the look on Gallas' face 

*i35.tinypic.com/72valt_th.jpg

And check out the crowds rendered in 3-D this time...

*i38.tinypic.com/35bvvp1_th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2008)

Here playing as Fab in Be a Pro mode.
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9117/64244688ur4.th.jpg*img143.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

@klaw- 3D spectators are fine, and this works even in my sytem!!! 

And although 3D grass is a nice touch, you won't notice it anywhere except the cut scenes.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 13, 2008)

Will it run on my i845 integrated gfx with 512 ram ?  I guess not...
(Thouh I can play it on my Dell 1525 lappy but I hate gaming on laptop.)


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Not on your onboard.
One thing you can do. Connect your monitor, keyboard, mouse to your lappy. 


			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Well, it stutters(200 on my P4 with 6200TC @ 800x600 too!


Liar.  Noooo...
Lemme check System requirements lab. They are not that reliable but then again. And apart from SM3.0; FX5200 and FX6200 perform at a similar level. Some models of 6200 are infact slower.



			
				beta testing said:
			
		

> ^^Did you edit those INI files? You'll get better frame rates with that.


Could you tell me what kinda editing? I am going to get the game from you-know-where to check it out. If it works well, I may buy it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

In your game folder, go to data\cmn folder. Open cfg_pc_h.ini and change the value of RENDER_RATE_MODE to 3. Do the same for the other 2 INI files.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Thanx. But what does that imply? I wanted to understand what the mod actually does as well.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Check out the 3-D grass... and don't miss the look on Gallas' face
> And check out the crowds rendered in 3-D this time...



well, i will try to post screenies of BAP mode  (a.k.a Be a pro) mode, but i guess ur wish has jus been answered by arsenal_gunners 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Here playing as Fab in Be a Pro mode.
> *img143.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


Kya baat hain bahi !! kabhi eboue aur kabhi cesc in BAP mode ?? lol.. 


beta testing said:


> @klaw- 3D spectators are fine, and this works even in my sytem!!!
> 
> And although 3D grass is a nice touch, you won't notice it anywhere except the cut scenes.


WEll, the replays hv this feature and also ingame wen the GK kick the ball yaar.. !! 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## gauravthecooldude (Oct 14, 2008)

i've also got a well *ahem* version of the game .... and i am unable to play the challenges and be a pro season game modes . Also the manager mode won't work after one season ...It keeps flashing the message "OOps ! It appears that your version of FIFA 09 isn't authenticated" !!! Can somebody help me out ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 14, 2008)

^^  hmm...but cant comment on that version if u hv the "ahem*.." version..  not coz its confusing but many different ppl do upload the *ahem*.." version of the same game, sum are not porperly uploaded... 

hope u got that.. : )


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Thanx. But what does that imply? I wanted to understand what the mod actually does as well.



I'm not sure. I think it's the rate at which the visuals are rendered (or in simple words, drawn on the screen). So if the value is higher, the rendering is done quite slowly, causing the stuttering we see. Lowering this value will reduce the stuttering, but I think it'll be be more taxing on the hardware. I'm not fully sure about this though, so don't laugh to death if I'm wrong. 

BTW, getting PES 2009 demo tomorrow. So I'll come up with a comparison this weekend. It's supposed to have a be a legend mode, which is like FIFA's be a pro mode, but in this, you can play your whole career, and you can move from one club to another (transfers).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2008)

Just watched a small video of Fifa 09 on next gen and I can't tell how pissed I am.Next gen has the 'voice of football' Martin Tyler with Andy Gray.
Fifa for PC and next gen are 2 different games
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmX6s0eaLA


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just watched a small video of Fifa 09 on next gen and I can't tell how pissed I am.Next gen has the 'voice of football' Martin Tyler with Andy Gray.
> Fifa for PC and next gen are 2 different games
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvmX6s0eaLA



Yup, consoles have the next-gen version... PC gamers are not so lucky


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 15, 2008)

^^

so for which console is the next gen fifa title?? PS2, PS3 ?? or PSP ??? or XBOX?


----------



## mahesh (Oct 15, 2008)

The problem that i faced both in fifa 08 and fifa 09 is : all the players in the user team goes outside of the ground...I am not getting any control over these players. is any one faced this problem?


----------



## prakhar18 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the visual aspects of the game..Players act and behave naturally.

Gameplay is simple.Infact scoring goals even in world class difficulty level is quite easy.

Its a visual treat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 15, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> so for which console is the next gen fifa title?? PS2, PS3 ?? or PSP ??? or XBOX?



For the PS3 and X360


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

maheshr said:


> The problem that i faced both in fifa 08 and fifa 09 is : all the players in the user team goes outside of the ground...I am not getting any control over these players. is any one faced this problem?



This was a major bug in FIFA 08. Even I faced this problem. I thought that this was fixed in FIFA 09. I haven't faced this problem (yet) with FIFA 09.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2008)

PES 09 is getting mixed reviews btw.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

My views after playing the PES 2009 demo:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=966831


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

maheshr said:


> The problem that i faced both in fifa 08 and fifa 09 is : all the players in the user team goes outside of the ground...I am not getting any control over these players. is any one faced this problem?



Can u explain wat u mean by this ?? 



Kl@w-24 said:


> For the PS3 and X360



hey thats sad yaar... shee !!



beta testing said:


> My views after playing the PES 2009 demo:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=966831



thanx for the review buddy..


----------



## mahesh (Oct 16, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Can u explain wat u mean by this ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i mean , while playing, all the players in the team is standing outside the ground, except the goal keeper. U cannot control any single player at that situation.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 

ooh i see, well i hv never faced this kinda situation yaar !! strange to hear that...


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

Tech2 reviews the game, rates it at 4.5/5. One thing i like about the Fifa franchise is that they do run on low end systems with settings reduced unlike many other EA Games, case in point NFS.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Tech2 reviews the game, rates it at 4.5/5. One thing i like about the Fifa franchise is that they do run on low end systems with settings reduced unlike many other EA Games, case in point NFS.



Figures. It's the PS3 version. The PC version would be lucky to get 2-3 stars.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Tech2 reviews the game, rates it at 4.5/5. One thing i like about the Fifa franchise is that they do run on low end systems with settings reduced unlike many other EA Games, case in point NFS.



Well, PES can also run on low end systems... So it isn't anything special about FIFA.....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, never tried PES, but yes i surely agree to iMav coz i hv always had a low-mid end system whether i played the old fifa 2000 then or now, the fifa 09 version..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Well, never tried PES, but yes i surely agree to iMav coz i hv always had a low-mid end system whether i played the old fifa 2000 then or now, the fifa 09 version..



Get PES 2009. It's better than FIFA 09, and it can run on your PC as well. After playing this game, you may want to switch sides and become a PES boy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ lol..  ok will giv it a try.. surely..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, How is the difficulty level? I mean 08 (amatuer) was far more difficult than 07 (amatuer) [although I'm playing at Legendary now ]


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

^^You mean difficulty in FIFA 09??
At anything less than Pro, it's damn easy. Go above that and you'll be tested a bit. At World Class difficulty, it's difficult to score. I'm yet to unlock Legendary difficulty in FIFA 09.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ how does the legendary difficulty is unlocked ??

yup, anything less than a pro difficulty is child's play..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2008)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/oct_08/gun__1224691600_Fifa_adebeyor.jpg
Fifa 09 with Arsenal cover limited edition is available now w00t


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ 

woooooo....woooo.....woooooo, wtf was tat news !!  its AWESOME yaar !!!  nice post, really appreciate tat...

edit: The Gunners hammered Fenerbahce. 5-2 in Champions league match 

--------
 is the arsenal FIFA09 cover available online fora  d/load ??? I mean the entire cover ?? front and back ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

^^
............Why no chelsea? 
Howz the difficulty of 09 compared to PES?
and yeah, have the patches for fixing team names released?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2008)

That pic is from Arsenal.com and you can also get it signed by Adebayor.It is a limited edition so I don't think it will be easily available for d\l.You may try checking some Arsenal blogs though.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ how does the legendary difficulty is unlocked ??
> 
> yup, anything less than a pro difficulty is child's play..



You have to complete all challenges from the "Master" group of challenges.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

^^
So it's the same as FIFA 08?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

^Yes. FIFA 09 is just like FIFA 08 in all aspects except for a few improvements in gameplay and graphics.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/oct_08/gun__1224691600_Fifa_adebeyor.jpg
> Fifa 09 with Arsenal cover limited edition is available now w00t



Very nice


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

BTW, there's one thing about FIFA 09 which I forgot to mention. You can negotiate with other teams for the pre season friendlies. You can decide the location of the game (home/ away) and also decide the sharing of the ticket money. I.e if you set it as 60:40, you'll get 60% of the ticket money and they'll get the remaining 40%.
And depending on these factors, the opposition will decide if they want to play you or not. And there's a small meter which predicts if the negotiations are gonna be successful or not. This is a nice touch to the Manager Mode. But it's not very prominent.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 

yup, nice fine point noted..  me too noted this but forgot to mention in my review.. : P

btw, i invited Man U for a pre season friendly (b4 the start of the Season in Manager Mode) but they (man U) declined the invite for a friendly match (as prompted in the ingame screen) still the team was included (in the list of 4 teams) willing to play friendly !! 

wat was tat all about ?? did the rejection was on part of me selecting to play a home match or coz the ticket pricing was 50-50 ???
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

The same meter is there in FIFA 08 too.
When select "Transfers", under "Negotiation History" you'll find a meter indicating whether the club is keen on transfering the player or not in the case of a failed negotiation espescially.
For eg. when I try to sign Fabregas to Chelsea (its a game man..anything can happen    ), it generally fails and under the meter in negotiation history (which remains at zero) you get " We are not interested. See you in the next game." (what do you expect    )

But when you try to sign Swienstieger from Munich (and you know you have not offered enough), when you get the failed message, the meter moves to the 3/4th mark and says that "We to confirm that we can see more commitment from you about our player."
Thus, you offer more money and you are done, he is in the team


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 

yup i knw abt this for the transfer season... wat i was asking was abt the meter in friendly match in my prev post..any answers ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ how does the legendary difficulty is unlocked ??
> 
> yup, anything less than a pro difficulty is child's play..




Some 125 games in The difficulty level before Legendary, or something wins and all

AFAIK

Maybe it can be bought, can it be? I'm not SURE


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> ............Why no chelsea?


Because Chelsea sucks.  Whether Chelsea wins or looses, it just sucks.  



thewisecrab said:


> For eg. when I try to sign Fabregas to Chelsea (its a game man..anything can happen    ),


Haha, Chelsea fans also just think of "signing"....

BTW I used to avidly play PES 6 a couple of years back. Now i tried playing it again, I wasn't able to use the controls properly because of playing Urban Terror excessivly in the past year. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Because Chelsea sucks.  Whether Chelsea wins or looses, it just sucks.
> 
> 
> Haha, Chelsea fans also just think of "signing"....
> ...



Ignorance is bliss, you're a living example 
Grow up, kid. Stop talking like a you-know-what.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ignorance is bliss, you're a living example
> Grow up, kid. Stop talking like a you-know-what.


What are Chelsea's contribution to Football compared to other clubs? Probably none except Terry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

^ ^ ^

You're talking about a pirated copy of the game. Please edit your post before the mods ban you.



gagandeep said:


> What are Chelsea's contribution to Football compared to other clubs? Probably none except Terry.



Please, I ask you, clarify the meaning of "contribution" in your previous statement. Seeing that you've mentioned Jon Terry, I'm sure you're about to start a debate which you are bound to lose.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Please, I ask you, clarify the meaning of "contribution" in your previous statement. Seeing that you've mentioned Jon Terry, I'm sure you're about to start a debate which you are bound to lose.


Well, by 'contribution', I mean talent. :/ Any talent they've scouted in the past couple of years who has turned into a Footballing great?? I see none. 

I had also intended to start a discussion on the same topic, quite a time ago in the official Football thread, but none of the Chelsea loosers replied lol....

Indeed waiting for a long reply from you. I know you're writing something long to prove me wrong.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, by 'contribution', I mean talent. :/ Any talent they've scouted in the past couple of years who has turned into a Footballing great?? I see none.



Look, if "scouting talent" means "buying" 16-18 year old kids from French clubs for a meagre sum, playing them for a few years and then selling them on for a massive profit, then I'm sorry, Chelsea have done none of that. Rather, we bought players who were good, maybe not as young, and turned them into superstars. For example, Petr Cech, Arjen Robben, William Gallas, Frank Lampard, none of them were the high-profile stars that they are today, when we bought them.

And John Terry was not "scouted". He has been at Chelsea from the very beginning. He's a home-grown talent.

As for the youth policy, you'd be advised to take a look at the Reserves section on the Chelsea website. You'll find a lot of players who are playing at the U-21 and U-19 level for their countries. You want names? Michael Mancienne (England), Scott Sinclair (Eng), Franco Di Santo (Argentina) to name just three.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Look, if "scouting talent" means "buying" 16-18 year old kids from French clubs for a meagre sum, playing them for a few years and then selling them on for a massive profit, then I'm sorry, Chelsea have done none of that. Rather, we bought players who were good, maybe not as young, and turned them into superstars. For example, Petr Cech, Arjen Robben, William Gallas, Frank Lampard, none of them were the high-profile stars that they are today, when we bought them.
> 
> And John Terry was not "scouted". He has been at Chelsea from the very beginning. He's a home-grown talent.
> 
> As for the youth policy, you'd be advised to take a look at the Reserves section on the Chelsea website. You'll find a lot of players who are playing at the U-21 and U-19 level for their countries. You want names? Michael Mancienne (England), Scott Sinclair (Eng), Franco Di Santo (Argentina) to name just three.


Lol, this took you 10 minutes to type? I was waiting for a reply from you and refreshing the page again & again. 

By scouting, I mean spotting a young player, then nurturing him and turning him to a good player.

And lol, I've seen more players bought for higher sums of money by Chelsea than the players who have built up their carrier at your club. And a few of them have not performed upto their expectations and many even not given enough chances to perform.

Hey, when did I say that Terry was scouted?  And yeah, not everyone in Arsenal is a french. Well, I don't even need to 'think' and 'post' the names of non-french players (including young) who have built up their carrier at Arsenal. You know them already. 

As far as Chelsea's youth policy is concerned, I'm pretty sure, the youth players at Chelsea are given very less exposure for playing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lol, this took you 10 minutes to type?



OMG are you stalking me????    



gagandeep said:


> Hey, when did I say that Terry was scouted?



Are you suffering from the Wenger Syndrome - "I did not see the incident"?? 
You said it right here:



gagandeep said:


> What are Chelsea's contribution to Football compared to other clubs? Probably none except Terry.





gagandeep said:


> Well, by 'contribution', I mean talent. :/ Any talent they've scouted in the past couple of years who has turned into a Footballing great?? I see none.



Moving on:



gagandeep said:


> And yeah, not everyone in Arsenal is a french. Well, I don't even need to 'think' and 'post' the names of non-french players (including young) who have built up their carrier at Arsenal. You know them already.



Dude, maybe you don't know, but I've got a life apart from this forum. I appear online coz I just close the tab and move on to doing other stuff. 
Not everyone at Arsenal is French, of course. Only 95% are French. 



gagandeep said:


> As far as Chelsea's youth policy is concerned, I'm pretty sure, the youth players at Chelsea will be given very less exposure for playing in the senior side.



The presence of 2-3 youth players like Miroslav Stoch, Sinclair and Di Santo on the bench in almost every match indicates that they are going to be a part of the first eleven at Chelsea sooner rather than later.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

gagandeep,
You are a typical *arse*nal fan 
Screw the flaming now and enjoy the beautifful game


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> OMG are you stalking me????


I was actually waiting for a reply from you. I had actually clicked on your name and went onto your Profile name and saw "Replying to....."



Kl@w-24 said:


> Are you suffering from the Wenger Syndrome - "I did not see the incident"??
> You said it right here:


You actually misinterpreted them or may be I wasn't that clear too. I very well know John Terry has been a result of Chelsea's youth system not actually scouted.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Not everyone at Arsenal is French, of course. Only 95% are French.


Your mathematics is pretty weak. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> The presence of 2-3 youth players like Miroslav Stoch, Sinclair and Di Santo on the bench in almost every match indicates that they are going to be a part of the first eleven at Chelsea sooner rather than later.


They're new players BTW and I'm pretty sure that they'll not be given much chances and they still remain unknown faces to most of the people. And then, Chelsea will buy a couple of big-name players, these young players will get overshadowed as Chelsea will not require them 

Indeed sorry for offtopic posts. 



thewisecrab said:


> gagandeep,
> You are a typical *arse*nal fan
> Screw the flaming now and enjoy the beautifful game


And you're a typical Chel*$h!t* fan.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ lol.. sum hard criticism here against all "Chelsea-ites" from the Gunners Arsenal.. lol..

gagan, arsenal_gunners and myself.. looks like there are way too many gunners here.. blasting the otehr clubs..  muahhhahahahahaha
-------------------

No wonder after seeing gagan's and my reply, arsenal_gunner will come post sumthing this below my post.. 
-------------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> They're new players BTW and I'm pretty sure that they'll not be given much chances and they still remain unknown faces to most of the people. And then, Chelsea will buy a couple of big-name players, these young players will get overshadowed as Chelsea will not require them



Do you know that most of the Chelsea fans disapprove of this? We are well aware that there are some gems in our youth teams, but given the quality of players available, they'll have to wait for their chances and will be slowly eased into the first team setup. Scolari likes it that way, he mentioned it at the very beginning of his reign. Di Santo is getting a regular run out in the Premiership as well as the Champions League. Not every player can quickly adapt to the level of first-class football. That is the reason they are sent out on loan to gain experience. Even John Terry went on loan to lower league clubs in the beginning. The truth is, if a player has talent and the will to break through into the first team, he will. Look out for Di Santo, Sinclair, Mancienne, Stoch & Kakuta in the coming years.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

@gagandeep 
Good comeback, but mine was better 
IMO this argument will never end till the end of time
So lets keep at, shall we?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

i wud say, look out for *fabregas, bendtner and adebayor* (not in the coming years) but in this current season.. 

Arsene Wenger has always believed in crafting young players into gems bringing them from lower known clubs, their signings are rarely and i mean very rarely involving famous club players, 

remember the time wen *Dennis Bergkamp, Thierry Henry, Patrick Vieira, Robert Pires, Silvyan Wiltord, Kanu, Sol Campbell and David Seaman (GK)* bursted into the limelight and at that time they were hardly known players.. (i knw many of the gunners fans will agree to this point) and at that time chelsea was jus struggling with the team along with manager Claudio Ranieri

Also, Arsene Wenger contributed aLOT in building up the new Emirates Stadium after the Gunners moved on from the legendary Highbury (north london) stadium wich was (everyone wud agree) tat it was the strongest foothold of arsenal FC, and teams hardly WON their at the arsenal's home ground wen Thierry henry, dennis bergkamp, Kanu were (to say the least) *ALL GUNS BLAZIN'* 
---------------

but yes, rightly said *wisecrab*, this discussion (infact a debate) will NEVER end as we (*gunners or better, gunnerific*) cannot stop hammerring clubs and teams like Chelsea wont stop buying on money power.. 
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

Agreed, back then (when I was not an EPL buff, was more into world football) I remember that Arsenal did usher a new age of youngsters into the world, who were formidable in the world scene
Thats where the agreement ends


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> i wud say, look out for fabregas, bendtner and adebayor (not in the coming years) but in this current season..
> 
> ...



I know, I know, The Invincibles of 2004 

But just bringing up young players does not win you trophies. There has to be a balance between youth & experience.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> but yes, rightly said *wisecrab*, this discussion (infact a debate) will NEVER end as we (*gunners or better, gunnerific*) cannot stop hammerring clubs and teams like Chelsea wont stop buying on money power..
> ---------------
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Err... Excuse me? Have Arsenal NOT spent any money this season?? Wenger didn't pluck Samir Nasri & Aaron Ramsey out of thin air!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888
What do you think Samir Nasri came on his own from Marseille?Silvestre (no matter what kind of idiot he may be) didnt came in thin air did he?What about Aaron Ramsey? huh?
I hope I made my self clear 
edit:drats, Kl@w posted just before me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Err... Excuse me? Have Arsenal NOT spent any money this season?? Wenger didn't pluck Samir Nasri & Aaron Ramsey out of thin air!


We bought them from the money we got by selling Hleb and others like Hoyte.Arsenal FC is a self sustained business which does not require a sugar daddy like other clubs for buying players or even making a world class stadium.
Now lets get back to the topic which is Fifa 09


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We bought them from the money we got by selling Hleb and others like Hoyte.Arsenal FC is a self sustained business which does not require a sugar daddy like other clubs for buying players or even making a world class stadium.
> Now lets get back to the topic which is Fifa 09



We bought Bosingwa & Deco by selling Sidwell, Ben Haim, Shaun Wright Phillips & Boulahrouz. The sales & purchases even themselves out over time. Period.

Back to the topic please!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 

yup, back to topic of discussing FIFA09


----------

